# a few questions about judo



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 30, 2006)

hi , ive never done judo (although i did do jujitsu for 6 months) and i just have a few noobish questions:

is judo just throws?

is striking taught in judo?

is there any floor fighting involved in judo?

thanks 


chris


----------



## KOROHO (Oct 30, 2006)

is judo just throws? No

is striking taught in judo? Yes, some.  But not allowed in competition.

is there any floor fighting involved in judo? Yes. 

You will learn throws, joint locks, pins and chokes.

You can learn a lot at www.judoinfo.com


----------



## matt.m (Oct 30, 2006)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;652754 said:
			
		

> hi , ive never done judo (although i did do jujitsu for 6 months) and i just have a few noobish questions:
> 
> is judo just throws?
> 
> ...


No, Judo incorporates several ground trapping techniques and armbars.

Not like Tae Kwon Do striking, but yes as far as the self defense/nonsport aspect is taught then low level punching is taught.

Over half of the cirriculum is ground work

You are most welcome.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 31, 2006)

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello, My Sensi teaches the full art of Judo. Plus the sports side of Judo to my Kids in High School competitions.

Judo teaches more than just throws, there is the ground works,arm bars,wrist locks,finger locks, lots of chokes holds,striking techniques-when you reach black belt in Judo,

It is more than you think...also you must find a excellent Sensi in Judo who does more than the sport side of it.......

Judo teaches you to be a gentle person and to control you throws with your partners....in the real world you will be able to throw them down hard on there heads,backs, and even break there arms in the throws...

Judo is good and very realistic fighting.....People who do Judo and goes into mix martial arts, DO VERY WELL! ...Just my thoughts on this...ONLY WAY TO KNOW THE TRUTH?  IS TRY IT.........Aloha


----------

